# Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!



## LuxLuthor

*Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

These typical "Helping Hands" have been around a long time, but I find for doing things like soldering or holding onto small parts that this is of limited usefulness. It seems like the better invention would be to get a weighted base that anchors 2 or 3 flexible metal hoses with a better gripper than aligator clips. I'm thinking the hoses would need to be more substantial than the one in this link holding the LED.

I'm betting that no one has invented something like this yet, but maybe they have, and someone has seen one. I have almost stopped using my Helping Hands with the lame aligator clips, the range of motion and proximity of clips is too limited.

It could be used for working on electronics, crafts, making fish lures, holding small objects for painting, etc etc. Huge opportunity if not invented yet. Here's an example of a flexible tube strong enough to hold a magnifying lens in place....


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Lux,
If everything goes right (waiting for one more part to be delivered), I'll have finished a project that might just fit the bill of what you're looking for, by this weekend.  I hear you about those cheap third hands - they leave a LOT to be desired. 
john


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

*Isn't it shocking that no one has invented something like this?* If they have....it is being kept secret, as I have searched for a couple hours on several occasions, stopped by stores and searched under various hobby, models, crafts, fish lures, electronics, EBay....google anyway I could figure out....nothing!

I have seen the flexible tubing used in plumbing, and plenty of flexible lights that can apparently hold decent amount of weight....but the number of projects these would be useful for--boggles my mind. You should get a patent quick! I can imagine them being used to hold models & small parts for glueing and painting, plastic/wood pieces, jewelry, electronics, crafts, fishing lures/ties, needlework, sewing, etc. etc.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

I should have been more clear :duck: - I'm not creaing anything new.. just combining/improving (IMHO) existing parts.  I was fed up with my cheapo third hands set after the first time I've used them, and went on a quest for a better solution!

The problem I see with flexible tubing is that it might not be able to withstand force - that of a soldering tip, etc., which is why it's ideal for a magnifying glass, which isn't touched after it's positioned where you want it to be. :shrug: However, who knows!

 john


----------



## dom

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Agree on the third hand - i've stopped using mine too for the most part -have been thinking of using a couple of these type things which we use as indicator holders at work

http://www.baitella.com/de/doc/produkt.php?ID=2〈=en

Just have to mod some cheap springloaded pointy pliers to fit in the hole on the end of the arm.

Would be a bit expensive -but if you have other uses for it -it would pay itself off in all the frustration of parts moving when you don't want them to.

I think you can also get them without the magnetic base -so they could just screw into some hardwood or Al plate.Make them much cheaper as well.

Fairly cheap on ebay -search "dial indicator base"

Also interested to see what you come up with JCH

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Meduza

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

I have thought about building my own out of LocLine flexible tubing, i think that it would be quite useful...


----------



## James S

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

there is the "big daddy" version of the helping hands for welding 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=2749


----------



## Aircraft800

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Maybe use some Loc Line Adjustable Coolant Hose like used in a machine shop, here is an example:


----------



## macforsale

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

...


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Hi guys,

I am a firm believer in the proper tool..... I am also a tool nut.

I have built a couple third hand set up for my own use and was in discussions a few years ago with Noga about bringing a "real" tool to market. The president of the company was interested but he ended up in the hospital with some health issues and the project died.

In the cluttered bench pic below, you might be able to make out a thick chromed jewler's block that has 4 ea. magnetic Noga dial indicator holders on it. They in turn hold a couple styles of self closing tweezers and a turned delrin holder I used for holding 1" OD heads as well as a micro vise.






The third hand below is one I made for my other work bench. I took a hunk of iron that was part of a Bearing Press rig as the base and drilled and tapped it for the Noga holders.






The insulated handled tweezers at the top were modified to hold a Luxeon for ease of adding lead wires to it. Also on the bottom side of these tweezer's mounting post where the Noga clamps to them, you can see a 1/4"x20 thread stud which allows me to mount a light or other tool at this point.

I have not seen any commercially available third hands that I felt were worth a damn. There are some jeweler's rigs that are getting there but still fall short from my needs and expectations.

I could have gone on a one man crusade and attempted to bring such a tool to market but I don't want to pitch and sell the tool! I just wanted to design it, make one and then use the bloody thing!

I am convinced that there are any number of applications where someone is stuck at a bench and could really use a good helping hand and the price be damned!!

*EDIT: I should add that I use these third hand set ups daily and I wouldn't consider my bench acceptable without them! *


----------



## macforsale

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

...


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Of all the things I have seen in this thread so far, the Loc Line looks like the most promising type of infinitely adjustable tubing...but I don't know what its strength would be...then you have to figure out various gripping ends that would mount onto it. Aligator clips are nearly worthless for most functions I need.

All those variations of helping hands still have a fundamental flaw of needing to have quick, fine adjusting without having to loosen a wingnut/locking ring, move position, and re-tighten.....not to mention how expensive some of them might be.

I just talked with Rick at Loc-Line in Oregon, and made my suggestion of them making the kind of product we are talking about available, and he appreciated the input. In the meantime, he did mention that they sold some to Black & Decker who used the smaller 1/4" I.D. in this soldering station, which is EXACTLY the kind of flexible idea I had in mind. The next size up is 1/2" I.D. which is a lot stronger. Of course the aligator clips would have to go in the circular file cabinet.






My suggestions to Rick was to make a weighted base, and have possibly 2, 3, or 4 arms coming out...or possibly a universal threaded joint so you could decide which strength size of tubing you wanted to use that would then anchor into the base. Then have a decent length of tubing, and a selection of gripping tips that would be interchangeable for various purposes. He said you can order some of their tubing from http://www.modularhose.com which I may do and see what kind of gripping tips could be added on ends. Hell for the price of that B&D unit, I'll buy one just to see what works/doesn't work with it.


----------



## GMoney

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Luxluthor, I actually own the black and decker iron and station you have in the photo ($15 at a black and decker outlet). I found that the hands in this unit are serviceable, but nothing great. IMO, It is still difficult to get everything precisely in place for good soldering.


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

I agree with GMoney. I have been using Loc-Line stuff for years and have used it in third hand type applications. It will work but it has enough memory in repositioning that it can be a challenge in setting it where you want it; especially in fine adjustments.

As already stated, the part that you will use to hold your piece is critical and the aligator clips leave much to be desired. I have found the self closing tweezers to be very versatile but when you consider how long they are, a slight change in angle of postioning them at the mount point displaces the tip quite significantly.

With the quality holder arms of the Noga (VS some inexpensive clones) you can set the tension screw such that the arms can be moved without readjusting the tension and yet are stiff enough to remain where you have set them. Or, you can loosen the tension screw and the whole hand and arm assembly become completely lose and you can position the hand exactly where you want it and then tighten the screw without any change in the new position of the hand.

A Noga type system could easily cost 20x -30x what a cheap alligator third hand might run but you surely get what you pay for.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*



McGizmo said:


> I agree with GMoney. I have been using Loc-Line stuff for years and have used it in third hand type applications. It will work but it has enough memory in repositioning that it can be a challenge in setting it where you want it; especially in fine adjustments.
> 
> As already stated, the part that you will use to hold your piece is critical and the aligator clips leave much to be desired. I have found the self closing tweezers to be very versatile but when you consider how long they are, a slight change in angle of postioning them at the mount point displaces the tip quite significantly.
> 
> With the quality holder arms of the Noga (VS some inexpensive clones) you can set the tension screw such that the arms can be moved without readjusting the tension and yet are stiff enough to remain where you have set them. Or, you can loosen the tension screw and the whole hand and arm assembly become completely lose and you can position the hand exactly where you want it and then tighten the screw without any change in the new position of the hand.
> 
> A Noga type system could easily cost 20x -30x what a cheap alligator third hand might run but you surely get what you pay for.



OK, good to know you can make those fine adjustments like you said without readjusting tension screw frequently. Let me look into that Noga setup. If you have the links for any of what you have there, it would be appreciated...and what I will probably end up getting. I was hoping the loc-line 1/2" might have been more workable....and a better gripper needed for any scenario.


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Luxluthor,
The rub is that you have to make your own set up, unfortunately. The 1/2 locline is quite rigid but I think it would drive you nuts in this application. I would stick with the 1/4".

Most of the tools supply companies have the Noga or Noga copy type indicator holders.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

McGizmo, would you mind taking a few detailed pix from a couple angles of your setups, because it would give more details of how things are connected together, and what functions your setups allow. Thank you again for your experience. I'm still shocked at how no one has ever developed quality platforms for all the hobbyists out there.

Which of the many Noga holders are you using?


----------



## dom

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Hi Don
I use similar type as yours -was wondering if you had used this type before





It is called a "Flexbar" 16"
Can hold round from 1/16" to 1/2" dia.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## beetleguise

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

I just used a soldering station with a heavy base, 2 flexible fingers, and a magnifying lens. It has a soldering iron holder and a sponge at the base. The alligator clips for fingers were way too aggressive for my PCB and moving things while looking through the lens takes talent.


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Luxluthor,
What I have the most of is a US "standard" NF10433. I would like to find the NF60003 by itself so I can just build out as needed. 

However, I recommend you first identify what tools you plan to actually hold your work, be it tweezers, clamps, mini vise or what have you. You then need to decide how you plan to attach these tools to the Noga. The simple and most available solution is to some how utilize the 3/8" bore in the dial indicator clamp on the Noga. And finally is your base. You want rigidity in the base and heavy iron is the simplest method if you want it portable. I built one third hand assembly using a 5lb dumbbell weight that I drilled and tapped to take the Noga arms. You can also get a block of iron or steel and use the magnetic bases available with the Noga. On one work bench, I screwed down a 1/8" thick rectangle of steel plate and then could place magnetic bases on it where I wished. Most of the Noga components are metric but I have run across inch as well. When I was in communication direct with Noga, they were willing to supply me with an inch version of the NF60003 and we were in discussion on an end clamp that would be a generic solution for the self closing tweezers.

I just wasn't ready to commit the time and resources which I didn't have to becoming an importer/distributor for a new product which would require a lot of leg work and cold sales calls! I came up with what I thought was a clean, simple system but I hoped Noga would make it happen.

I think there is a real need for a good third hand and at times when I felt like bailing out of flashlights I would think of this as an alternative endeavor but I visualized coming up with an obvious solution and in no time seeing it made at a fraction of my cost and offered up from offshore like all of the other tools out there. This is kind of a classic, off topic, example where if inovation can't be effectively brought to market by those inovating it might never make it to market. 

It's too bad that PK isn't active here anymore because a few of us put together a chrome based Noga third hand assembly for him for his birthday a few years back and you would get a kick out of it! Talk about the ultimate third hand! 

You comment on being shocked that someone hasn't addressed the need of the hobbyists. Heck! How about all of the professionals who sit at work benches all day long!!

Somewhat off topic but in the realm of holding a part, one vice/ part holder I came across in my exposure to jewelers tools was a gravers block. I don't use it that often but when you want to securely hold a part and be able to access it from many angles, this thing is a dream!!

Work holding in general is a key to getting the job done and yet most work is automated today if not from distant shores and it is difficult to find easy solutions for one inclined to do it them self! :shrug:

Dom,

I used one of those holders for years on an old lathe. I used it to hold my mister nozzel. It worked OK but does not have near the articulation as these Noga type holders. I will add that there are some good copies of the Noga but I have also run into some real crap! You have one tension knob that has to act on a number of joints and this requires some attention to surface finish, part dimension tolerances and probably specific design. These are not all created equal!!!

*EDIT: Luxluthor, this is your thread so it's your call but I think if this thread were in the Materials, Mechanical, Machining Forum, you might get some other ideas from some of the guys who contribute in that forum. :shrug: *


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Thank you very much for some excellent information. When I started the thread, I was thinking there must be something simple, workable, quality, affordable that you guys found for all the purposes we have been discussing....but now I can see it should be in that other section.

It appears that to get the type of quality helping hands/holding tools, this hobby almost needs to progress into a profession.

Not having seen that Loc-Line....but imagining an affordable (& easy to setup) helping hands version of the smaller size Loc-Line...I'm wondering about putting some stiff 10 or 12 gauge wire inside to give it more support...still having to figure out tweezers, etc.

Like you did, I'll probably end up going the Noga route. Do you remember where you got your arms & tweezers from?


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Sorry for the delay in getting a photo, but here's my helping hands setup, all done! 






(White ceramic soldering board is 6" square, to give an idea on the size)

It's essentially a modified third hands setup from GRS Tools (same company that makes the Magnablock that Don linked to above) - made in USA, and found here on their website. I bought the "Double Third-Hand Soldering Station" to start with, from a jewelry tool store, SEP Tools, here in Chicago - what a COOL store to have right around the corner from my work! 

It's a great tool on its own, but I thought there were a couple of things I could do to improve it - at least for my own uses! :shrug:

I also bought a third :duh2: third hand, and drilled a hole in the base and installed it in the back. It's nice to have even one more spare hand, if needed! The high-quality haw are really precise and hold very well - there's no comparing them to the alligator clips on your "normal" third-hands. :thumbsup: Here's a close-up:






On the rear right side, I drilled a hole and mounted a flexible magnifying glass called the Flex-A-Mag, made in the USA by Donegan Optical (makers of the popular OptiVisor). It's a 4 diopter lens made from acrylic - and 4" in diameter!  The 12" flexible metal arm is the perfect length for this setup, and is bendable to just the right amount. Here's a close-up of the magnifying glass showing another close-up of the replaceable tips on the GRS jaws:






The whole setup is nice and heavy, yet really compact. The joints on the arms are very smooth to move around, with the perfect amount of resistance, and hold their desired position with a surprising amount of strenth. You can tweak the tightness to your own likes/needs by tightening/loosening the screw holding the two ball joints together. The soldering board can withstand high temperatures, and is also replaceable if it ever needs to be. At some point, I may purchase another spare arm, and modify it to hold a light, however I prefer wearing a headlamp while soldering, so this isn't a priority for me. 

Overall, I'm very happy with the results - and it'll serve its purposes much better than its :green: predecessor! :twothumbs

:wave: john


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

That looks like a great setup too. Thanks for pix. I love that 'glass' which shows that closeup perfectly. How precise are those tweezers? I can't see the side to get a better idea of their capability.

I think I'm going to start out ordering that same double base.


----------



## TranquillityBase

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Very nice set-up John:thumbsup:

Looks more affordable than the Noga build.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Thanks guys!

TB, connecting that magnifying glass ended up not being a problem - despite the weird 27TPI threading, they neglected to tell me that it came with a friggin' NUT, so all it took was a couple of washers, and voila!

Althouh I haven't seen the Noga, however I can say that I wouldn't need anything more heavy duty than this already is. :thumbsup:

Lux, regarding how precise the tweezers on the jaws are... they're 3mm wide, and have very fine teeth grips. And you'll be pleased to know that they come together perfectly. 

john


----------



## cat

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

wow! Thanks for the photos. _Very_ tempting. Even if I'm never going to do much soldering, I like good tools. 

This place (cpf) is _amazing_. _Of course_ someone would've done something better than the silly crocodile clips!

...I wonder if I can sell my new unused Helping Hands".


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

OK, got one of those 2 arm models coming. Funny this GRS Tools listing didn't show up with a google search of "soldering station" or "helping hands" etc.


----------



## cat

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

I think we'd be amazed at what doesn't get indexed by google.


----------



## SafetyBob

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

I looked at making this out of the 1/4 inch Loc-line, but the time you get three kits, fart around making all the stuff for it and still not have those great clamps like the GRS third hand....I too had to go with ordering the double clamp third hand too. It's getting way to hard to hold everything, focus my eyes, and try to solder some of these boards and especially those emitters. Gotta order that magnifying glass too. Getting old. 

Bob E.


----------



## TranquillityBase

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*



jch79 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB, connecting that magnifying glass ended up not being a problem - despite the weird 27TPI threading, they neglected to tell me that it came with a friggin' NUT, so all it took was a couple of washers, and voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent:twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althouh I haven't seen the Noga, however I can say that I wouldn't need anything more heavy duty than this already is. :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Noga's with mag base are about $240...A little too much for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lux, regarding how precise the tweezers on the jaws are... they're 3mm wide, and have very fine teeth grips. And you'll be pleased to know that they come together perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :twothumbs Thanks for all the great info John
Click to expand...


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

jch79,

Your rig came together real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## cy

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

better GRS link http://www.septools.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=grs&x=0&y=0

this weighted third hand on base looks interesting..
http://www.septools.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/539


----------



## cat

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

That's the one jch79 got. I wonder if the $59 one with the shorter arms would be ok..... but probably better not to compromise.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*



cat said:


> That's the one jch79 got. I wonder if the $59 one with the shorter arms would be ok..... but probably better not to compromise.



I know the shorter arms with single joint would not give me the adequate reach and flexibility...so I got the longer set of 2.

BTW, that Black & Decker using the Loc-Line tubing is a LOT better than the typical (lame) Helping Hands. It even has aligator clips that are well made and don't fall apart...but I'm looking forward to getting the GRS hands.


----------



## cy

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

this looks interesting... Benchmate system, which GRS thirdhand is a part of. 
http://www.grstools.com/benchmate.html


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Cy-
As cat said, that is the one I got - SEP Tools is a jewelry tool store here in Chicago - very neat place. :thumbsup: I got the extra third hand with weighted base liek you mentioned, and took it off the weighted base to mount it on my own station - I liked having all the arms on one "station".

As for the Benchmate system, it seemed really cool, and seemd geared toward working on rings and other small parts, but I see more advantages to having a mobile setup, rather than being constrained to a mounted area of a workbench... :shrug: that, and my workbench is my kitchen table, which wouldn't look all that good with tools mounted to it! :green:

cat-
They also had the shorter arms in the store - I compared the two, and preferred the regular sized one. They were much more versatile, and you could emulate all the same positions as with the shorter arms. 

:wave: john


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

JCH, got my GRS dual hand soldering stand today. It is actually everything I hoped it would be. Very smooth movement, total flexibility in any direction I need, and easy to get hands to precise location and stay there securely.

One of my tests was to line up pieces of 26 gauge wire end to end as if wanting to solder them into a straight line. It was a piece of cake. I wish I had this a year ago! 

Another tip I found was putting some Deans 12AWG flexible wire insulation over the gripping rods gives a cushioned, secure grip on slippery things.

It's rare that someone actually makes something like this at an economical price that just works. I'm sure its not as precise as a Noga setup, but *I couldn't be happier with this....and VERY MUCH appreciate your finding and posting this.

:twothumbs:thumbsup::rock:

Edit: I think I'm gonna follow your lead on that magnifier and a 3rd hand. Did they come with an anchoring bolt on their ends? 

One other thing that would be nice is a variable (dial controlled) LED on a similar flexible tube like that lens so you can direct the right amount of light where you need it. Have you guys seen one of those?
*


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Lux,

The extra 3rd hand comes with an anchoring bolt.. you can get one without the weighted base for ~$10 less - www.ottofrei.com has them. I bought the same size washer that's on the other two hands for that.

The magnifying glass comes with a nut, and you have to find washers that fit the male side of it just right - I went to my local (small) Ace Hardware, and they had something that fit the bill just right.

It was a really easy mod - drilling through the base was the hardest part, but my cordless drill handled the job just fine! :thumbsup:

As for the LED... my Dremel tool came with a coin-cell 5mm LED attachment on a flexible arm, which might work perfectly for this type of setup... however, one of Don's fixed lighting solutions on Loc-Line might be better? :shrug: That'd be something I'd be interested in doing! :thinking:

I'm REALLY happy you like it, and I was glad to have been able to help! :wave:

john


----------



## ICUDoc

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Great thread-thanks all!
jch79 I am chasing up a similar system here downunder but no luck yet!!


----------



## VidPro

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

wow with that kind of information, i really Can toss my Radio shack alligator clipping weighted base thing in the trash, next time it falls over, droops down, slides around, doesn't swing to that position, or slowly drifts down under any pressure.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&cp=2032058.2032236.2032314&parentPage=family

its a bit like this one, but just 2 fingers on base that doesnt stand still enough. it is most frustrating at times &#%[email protected]%, i often end up using it to Just hold the one item, and have to do the rest juggling. plus there is no isolation, so its a bad idea to have it contacting power things on either side.


----------



## cat

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Yes, same one I got. I tried using it for the first time last night, soldering a wire to a tail spring. It didn't work. Too bad I bought it a few days before this thread. I suppose I can give it to someone.


----------



## crackerkorean

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

On my christmas list, Now lets hope santa comes through. 

If avalible I just have my wife hold what ever I am working on but she gets tied of me calling her into the garage.


----------



## SafetyBob

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I try to keep my wife out of the garage....she might see a toy she isn't supposed to know I have!!

I got a notice today my GRS third hand is in the mail!!

Bob E.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I was using it last night for an hour. What a pleasure to have one that finally works.


----------



## SafetyBob

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I finally got mine yesterday and opened it up today. I have to agree, what the heck have I been doing all these years trying to work and fix small things on the kitchen counter. I can see this is going to change things for the better. 

Now if that magnifying glass would ever show up......

Bob E.


----------



## frenzee

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Here is something I cooked up a few months ago after getting fed up with the flimsiness of those alligator hands thingy. It has a steady heavy base with magnetic lock, three axis control and micro adjustment wheel for vertical position. Total cost for the parts was about $20 and took about 15 minutes to put it all together. It is absolutely indeispensible.


----------



## cat

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

This modular system looks pretty good. 
I can't provide URL because the website uses javascript and session id, but go to RS Components at http://www.rssouthafrica.com or to http://rswww.com (UK) (I didn't get good results searching at the USA division alliedelec.com) and search for
Multipurpose Third Hand System
There you'll find the "vice flat jaw finger" and various "fingers (small)", "fingers (large)", third hand PCB holder.


----------



## 65535

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I was just thinking about these, and wondered if anyone had ever tried mounting the arms on those pot magnets, and use a laminated steel base the size of your work area, that way you can get as many as you want and hold up ton's of stuff.


----------



## SafetyBob

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I just wanted to thank LuxLuther for starting this thread. After using that GRS third hands to hold a tiny VIP board from taskled, twice last night, I will never ever use anything else again. Wife is getting me a Mag flex for Christmas so I should be able to see even better too! I think she may even get me another hand too. 

This was the best money I have spent on anything in a long time. If you are a tinkerer or you fix stuff alot, you need to get one of these. It makes that much of a difference. I could not have soldered the little VIP board without it. I think I would have given up on it....just no way to hold that sucker without the third hands. And at least with two hands, you can fold it down and stick in a drawer and it doesn't take up much space....but you'll want to keep it out, it's a crowd pleaser!!

Bob E.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Bob, thanks...but IMHO, the real thanks from both of us go to *jch *who found and posted his photos of a quality helping hands. I ended up buying a 3rd arm from that ottofrei link, which just needs a hole drilled in the holder (comes with nut wingnut head), and a 4th weighted arm, couple of spare springs and tweezer rods just for long term maintainance. :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

What a great thread!

Another thanks to jch for finding and posting this lovely tool. I have an extensive fly/jig tying station, which I was going to use for soldering (Hakko station on the way), and this double third-hand system will be a perfect compliment to the tying vises.:twothumbs


----------



## London Lad

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Thanks Jch79 :twothumbs:thanks:


----------



## AvroArrow

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Thanks LuxLuthor for bringing up the topic and jch79 for finding a showing the rest of us what a decent jig looks like. Good thing you mentioned jewelry supply store, otherwise I don't think I would have found a place that sells it. For those in Canada looking for one, a jewelry supply store called Lacy West (I have no affiliation with them, just trying to help out fellow Canadians) in downtown Vancouver that sells it. It's more than the SEP place in Chicago ($20 more for the double 3rd hand station, $10 more for the single 3rd hand), but you won't have to deal with cross-border hassles/taxes. It's actually 7 blocks away from my workplace. I bought some quality small needle-nose pliers from them about half a year ago, but I didn't realize they had this. I need to call them up and see if they actually have it in stock. This setup should make soldering/circuit work much easier.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



donn_ said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> Another thanks to jch for finding and posting this lovely tool. I have an extensive fly/jig tying station, which I was going to use for soldering (Hakko station on the way), and this double third-hand system will be a perfect compliment to the tying vises.:twothumbs



Double ditto what I wrote on Monday. The tool just arrived, and it's even better than it looks in the photo. I predict nearly daily use, even without soldering.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Glad it's workin' for everyone! :thumbsup: I like mine too! :naughty:


----------



## tino_ale

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Can't wait!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tino_ale

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Here we go :



















With this helping hand station, it is a matter of seconds to precisely position the piece to work on! Once you position and leave the arms, they holds position with nearly zero flex effect.

The only "complain" I've been able to find is that it looks like the joints make some metal chips when you move them significantly. I'll see if it stops with time, they may just be breaking in now...

cheers to jch79 :wave:


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Nice, Tino! :thumbsup:



tino_ale said:


> The only "complain" I've been able to find is that it looks like the joints make some metal chips when you move them significantly. I'll see if it stops with time, they may just be breaking in now...



Can you take a photo of the affected area? I don't think my unit is doing that, but maybe I've not paid attention to it? Weird... :thinking:

Nice photos! It's awesome to see it holding a Ti-PD!!

john


----------



## snoboy

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

This looks like some thought went into it:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Third-Hand-A-multi-use-helping-hand-for-electro/

There is a pic in there of the rig holding a 5lb aluminum bar, so I think it should be solid enough for most ordinary use.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

The Loc-Line has been discussed as an option - it's cool to see someone doing it!

The big problem with theirs is the cheapo alligator clips! :green:

Thanks for the link! You gotta love Instructables.com! And :welcome:!

john


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Yeah, that Black & Decker loc line solder station is a huge improvement over the universal crapware helping hands....even their aligator clips are somehow a much higher quality....but it doesn't hold a candle to these GRS. I added the 3rd hand like you did, and also bought a 4th -- the single one on a weighted base. Believe it or not, I use that one a lot because you can pick it up to hold things farther away from the station, or if you just need a single item held.


----------



## Meduza

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

For flexible arm LED light at your workstation, look at http://www.littlite.com


----------



## Darell

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Totally late to the party here! And this is a subject near and dear. Below is what I use, and you can tell at a glance that it is 100% inspired by Don's research and advice. When I saw his, I had to have something similar. He did his best to scare me off with the price, but what the hell. It isn't something that I'll be buying again, ya know? Since this picture was taken a couple of years back, the thing has changed in several ways - but the basic functionality is still the same. I often will move one of the mag bases onto my big vice, or to the side of my took cabinet to hold something awkward. The whole thing moves around on the 10 lb weight that they're all stuck on. Using the proper tool like this doesn't just make things easier - it makes them possible.







And now, I'd like to move this thread to the relevant CPF section - MMM.


----------



## London Lad

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Its comforting to know I'm not the only 'tool whore' around!


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I like the rubber-tipped tweezer DD. Sweet setup! That thing looks like it will solder everything for you! :rock:

:wave: john


----------



## Darell

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*



LuxLuthor said:


> One other thing that would be nice is a variable (dial controlled) LED on a similar flexible tube like that lens so you can direct the right amount of light where you need it. Have you guys seen one of those?



:duck:
OK, so moving right along. What's a guy do after he spends a small fortune on his "third hand?" Well, he builds up a pricesless LED task light, of course.  And I say priceless because, through the generosity of others, I got to use some... uh... "overstock" bits. This thing is using 3x SSC U-bin P4 emitters. And it is controlled by a bFlex, so I have complete brightness control (from nothing to 1A (X3!). I put a diffuser over the end of it for the close-up work. Believe me when I say that I can dial this up to be too much light! The nice thing is that I can move it a ways back and still have plenty of light when needed. It also turns itself off when I forget! Sorry that the pictures pretty much suck.


----------



## Darell

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



jch79 said:


> I like the rubber-tipped tweezer DD. Sweet setup! That thing looks like it will solder everything for you! :rock:



The magic answer is "shrink tube." Gives great traction and insulation when you need it, and is quickly removed when you don't. Works wonders, and would be VERY easy for those jeweler's clamps.

The hardest part in making these dial-indicator-based setups, is attaching the holding devices (tweezers and vices, etc) to the ends of the arms. You can see that I ground down the ends of my tweezers to fit in the angled clamp ends. But I'll tell you - I ruined too many very expensive tweezers doing this! I'm still looking for that perfect universal mount that Don is soon to patent. 

Did I forget to thank ALL the participants of this thread for giving me the warm fuzzies!? This is the kind of thing that CPF used to be all about. Nice to see it alive and well still!


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Darell, that is very inspiring. They always say necessity is the mother of invention....and whoever made those original dual crappy aligator clips and magnifying loop that just don't work should be shown this thread.


----------



## Darell

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



LuxLuthor said:


> Darell, that is very inspiring. They always say necessity is the mother of invention....and whoever made those original dual crappy aligator clips and magnifying loop that just don't work should be shown this thread.



Thanks for the nice words, Lux. The credit for the basic setup certainly goes to Don though! Some of the little fine-tuning stuff I've done is to file a fine notch into one of the tweezers. If you look VERY closely at the black wire being held, you can just barely make out the notch. I'm sure the same thing can be done in the jeweler tips. Makes for a better "snake tamer" when you have a small notch like that. Otherwise, the wire wants to wiggle around a bit too much when you reposition, etc.

Yeah, I think we've ALL had one of those crappy aligator clip jobbies. I think I used it successfully ONCE, and then used it for a paperweight from then on. POS! Not really sure why they're made. But anyway...

I'm really tempted to pick up one of the jeweler jobbies to augment what I've got. Lots more portable, and takes up less bench space - and sometimes that can come in real handy! I may also mount one of those tiny arms to my circuit vice. That would be REALLY handy for holding the odd wire.

Yours in the never-ending pursuit of tool nirvana,


----------



## Rothrandir

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

That's an amazing feat of balance you've achieved with that lamp Darell!


----------



## Darell

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



Rothrandir said:


> That's an amazing feat of balance you've achieved with that lamp Darell!



 Yup. Definitely a stealth mount. Almost as good as the invisible power supply, eh? This is about my third try for a bench light, so the good news is that I already had my LL just sitting there ready to go. I have a screw passing through that last link into the bench, of course. The wire exits through a hole I drilled in the last link and then passes through the bench where it eventually finds power. If I were to do it again, I'd probably use one of Don's fancy LL flanges.

OK, so I just ordered a set of the GRS stuff...

Say.. I should add here that one of the most economical and handy holding devices that I've ever used is my tiny Panavice 201. http://www.panavise.com/f/vises/vises_combo.html I LOVE this thing. It is what usually holds my main "thing" to which I'm attaching other stuff - wires, resistors, LEDs, etc. I'm amazed at how strong it is, and how durable it has proven to be. The only thing it lacks is a quick-release to move the jaws in or out several inches at a time. Takes a lot of spinning to go from circuit board width to LED width! But man do I love that thing. If I had a smaller version that I could mount to the end of one of my gage holders, I'd be in nirvana.


----------



## Torque1st

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I have used Panavise products for years with some of my own modifications and additions for various jobs. I have also used magnetic base indicator holders. As well as combinations of the above. I have a magnifying lens with a light and stick-on magnifying lenses for my glasses. The stick on lenses are great for those times when I am working overhead and conventional bi-tri-focal glasses don't work. The stick-on lenses can be purchased at most drug stores like Walgreen's etc.

http://www.panavise.com/nf/vises/index.html

I just wish I could find a used/surplus micro-manipulator setup.

Edit- Some other sources:
http://www.noga.com/nogaCategories.php?catID=hold&agent_camp=4377001&agent_bann=4381001
http://www.drillspot.com/products/73146/Mitutoyo_7019_Magnetic_Base_Indicator_Holder

Ebay often has magnetic indicator bases in many configurations not available retail anymore.

A normal hemostat either strait or with a curved tip works great for holding small parts with a real grip. Just clamp one leg securely with an indicator base.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*



jch79 said:


>



Thought I would quote my own post and mention that I just got an email that Otto Frei has the GRS Double Soldering Station on sale for $99, and an extra unmounted Third Hand for $34.

And there was a 5% discount code "SHWR", in the email, that expires on 4/30 - I just tested it on the above items, and it works, even though they're on sale. :devil:

I'm obviously not affiliated with them, but wanted to give people heads-up to get a good deal on a kickass third-hands setup. (Refer to my post earlier in this thread for more details on the magnifying glass, etc.).

:thumbsup: john


----------



## tino_ale

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Always trying to help jch79 :twothumbs :wave:

I still use my rig and it's not going to get replaced anytime soon !


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

:wave: Yo Tino! Glad to hear that it's still "lending a hand". :shakehead 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Darell

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Blast from the past...

Yes, still using mine as well!


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*



jch79 said:


> Thought I would quote my own post and mention that I just got an email that Otto Frei has the GRS Double Soldering Station on sale for $99, and an extra unmounted Third Hand for $34.
> 
> And there was a 5% discount code "SHWR", in the email, that expires on 4/30 - I just tested it on the above items, and it works, even though they're on sale. :devil:
> 
> I'm obviously not affiliated with them, but wanted to give people heads-up to get a good deal on a kickass third-hands setup. (Refer to my post earlier in this thread for more details on the magnifying glass, etc.).
> 
> :thumbsup: john



Thanks much! I ordered 3 of the un-mounted arms, as well as the 4x magnifying glass/arm - definitely time for some "good" 3rd hand accessories on my bench :twothumbs


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder?*

Glad to help, Will! :wave:

Darell, long time no "talk"... hope all is well in your world. 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Rothrandir

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

What is regular price on those units?


----------



## Darell

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



jch79 said:


> Darell, long time no "talk"... hope all is well in your world.


Yeah, I crawl out of my hole every now and again. Need to look for my shadow at least once a year! Things are relatively good considering there's currently no income stream! I do miss the old gang!




Rothrandir said:


> What is regular price on those units?


And look! Roth too! Jeez. We need a party.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



Rothrandir said:


> What is regular price on those units?



LOL - good question Roth!  So I just re-checked my email from them, and it's only the GRS "Benchmates" that are on sale - not everything GRS.  That's what I get for speed-reading my emails. :laughing:

But with the 5% off, it still is a decent deal. Heck, full-price is worth it IMO. :shrug:


----------



## unterhausen

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

too bad you can't buy the GRS clips so you can put them on micrometer stands.


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



unterhausen said:


> too bad you can't buy the GRS clips so you can put them on micrometer stands.



+1 

It would be "really" nice to be able to buy the GRS clips by themselves. In fact, there "should" be a way, maybe directly from them as spare/repair parts?


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



unterhausen said:


> too bad you can't buy the GRS clips so you can put them on micrometer stands.



Isn't that what these are?

GRS Third Hand Un-Mounted
GRS Short Third Hand Un-Mounted

I bought one of the regular size, and bolted it on my third hands setup, so I have three third-hands. (you can see it in the photo above)


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



jch79 said:


> Isn't that what these are?
> 
> GRS Third Hand Un-Mounted
> GRS Short Third Hand Un-Mounted
> 
> I bought one of the regular size, and bolted it on my third hands setup, so I have three third-hands. (you can see it in the photo above)



Those are the same ones I bought yesterday, but no, I mean it would be great to buy just the actual clamp "thinguie" - just the very end of the ones you listed.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Ahhh... I see. That would be nice. I'll take your extra articulated arms then since you don't need 'em! :laughing:


----------



## ICUDoc

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



jch79 said:


> LOL - good question Roth!  So I just re-checked my email from them, and it's only the GRS "Benchmates" that are on sale - not everything GRS.  That's what I get for speed-reading my emails. :laughing:
> 
> But with the 5% off, it still is a decent deal. Heck, full-price is worth it IMO. :shrug:



Even at full-price, they are half the cost at Otto Frei compared to Sydney, so I made up a cart with all the goodies- only to come over all shy when I saw the 85USD shipping cost! Oh well, waiting, waiting....


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

oo:


----------



## AvroArrow

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



ICUDoc said:


> Even at full-price, they are half the cost at Otto Frei compared to Sydney, so I made up a cart with all the goodies- only to come over all shy when I saw the 85USD shipping cost! Oh well, waiting, waiting....



Yeah, that Otto Frei place is cheap at $100+$34=$134. I'd offer to buy it locally & ship it to you at cost but just I checked the shop I bought my kit from last time and the cost has gone up since I bought my set. It's now $140+$48=$188CAD+12% tax and the Canadian $ is on par with the USD right now so I'm not sure it's worth it from me. Maybe one of the US guys can help you out. 

I'm still loving mine, with the 4" magnifier.  Too bad I've been too lazy to do any mods lately. I was also thinking of picking up a small Panavise to go with it. A few times I was using this I wished it was a bit more stable. Don't get me wrong, this set is by no means wobbly, but the physics of vise works a bit better to hold a circuit board than the alligator claws.


----------



## ICUDoc

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Thanks for the thought AvroArrow. I'm sure something will come up- I'll spend some time trying to make something of my own. And the Panavise idea is a good one too. Sometimes collecting the tools is as fun as the modding. Don't tell anyone I said that.


----------



## dom

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Great to see your still kicking Darell
And thanks guys for this thread -these third hands are great.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## uk_caver

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Going slightly OT (only really being about holding single items), I do a lot of soldering on small circuit boards or small pieces of stripboard, generally well under an inch across.

For holding the boards or other small items while soldering, while allowing rapid adjustment, I just use a pair of cheap electrician's pliers (lineman's pliers?), with jaw tips wrapped in elastic bands for grip+protection, and use another band round the handles to make them grip at the desired tension.

The weight of the pliers is sufficient to hold the boards against any likely soldering loads, and it's extremely quick to spin a board round or flip it over, or replace one board with another. The pliers can easily be opened even by a hand that's already holding other things (soldering iron, etc).


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I just got today the Flex-a-mag lens (ordered mine from Tower Hobbies) and it is certainly more than a fair price for a very nice flexible/arm with 4x lens combo :twothumbs

I am now waiting for the flexible arms/clips (order already shipped from Otto Frei) so that I can start working on a new mobile setup for small parts


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

Hey Will! :wave: I'm glad you can still get the Flex-a-Mag (sounds like a flashlight!). Installing it is a cinch - just a drill a hole, buy some washers, and you're all set. 
:thumbsup: john


----------



## samstterhamstter

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

hey whats happening i didnt know how to private msg or what not so im asking you here, you sell reflectors? can you contact me if you do at samstterhamstter hotmail thanks


----------



## DM51

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



samstterhamstter said:


> hey whats happening i didnt know how to private msg or what not so im asking you here, you sell reflectors? can you contact me if you do at samstterhamstter hotmail thanks


You have posted in completely the wrong section of the forum, and this thread has nothing whatever to do with reflectors. 

Components such as reflectors are sold in CPF MarketPlace. Some Custom-made ones are sold here in CPF's Custom & Modified Flashlights B/S/T.


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



jch79 said:


> Hey Will! :wave: I'm glad you can still get the Flex-a-Mag (sounds like a flashlight!). Installing it is a cinch - just a drill a hole, buy some washers, and you're all set.
> :thumbsup: john



Yesterday I got the package from Otto Frei with the flexible 3rd hand/arms - simply amazing stuff :twothumbs

I am now working on combining these pieces into a new "setup" inspired by Don, yours, and others here in this thread, but I am also incorporating a small pin-vice, just like this one, but that it will be in a completely movable and adjustable setup as well:
http://www.harborfreight.com/universal-work-holder-65007.html

The problem with this pin vice (and all like it from Ebay and other sources) is the price - it is darn cheap, that everything is extremely loose and sloppy. The seriously good pin vices from Otto Frei are between $350-500, so I decided instead to completely rebuild mine with fitted Delrin sleeves - the difference is amazing. Since the post will have too many pictures, once I am done I will open a new thread when it is ready


----------



## jch79

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

After seeing TB's pin vice, I really want one (even though I probably would never use it! :laughing

Waiting for photos and/or a new thread! 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*



wquiles said:


> The problem with this pin vice (and all like it from Ebay and other sources) is the price - it is darn cheap, that everything is extremely loose and sloppy. The seriously good pin vices from Otto Frei are between $350-500, so I decided instead to completely rebuild mine with fitted Delrin sleeves - the difference is amazing. Since the post will have too many pictures, once I am done I will open a new thread when it is ready


Looking forward to seeing it.

I bought a pin vice from Lee Valley tools, and I find when the base is extended out far enough to hold a P60 drop-in reflector, that the end droops.

I may try putting a shim of some sort under it, but would like to see what you did to see if that would help.


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Anyone seen flexible "Helping Hands" holder that actually works? Answer: Yes !!!*

I just finished - here is the link:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273500

Will


----------

